# Took delivery!



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

How sweet it is!

Not much to say that hasn't already been said on this forum, other than now *I* get to say it!

The SMG will take a bit of getting used to, of course. But I can see how this is going to be a blast! I knew I should have kept my '97 M3 instead of getting the CLK430 I've been driving. This is worlds away from the MB, and quite a bit further along than my last one. I had to pick it up in rush hour, though, then it rained, but man, I'm looking forward to tomorrow!

:drive:

I'm one happy puppy. Only problem will be keeping the revs down for the break-in period!

Tom


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

pics, I need pics!


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

You must have been so nervous driving in rush hour and rain in your new M3. Congratulations.


----------



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

rte6six said:


> pics, I need pics!


Pics to come, soon as I can!


----------



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

Lori said:


> You must have been so nervous driving in rush hour and rain in your new M3. Congratulations.


No, not nervous at all! The M3 is so stable, it's hard to believe. I was a bit bummed, though! All that "holding back!"



BTW, any word on yours?

Tom


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

No word on mine yet. What kind of tires did you get? Just hang in there for the break-in period so you can reward yourself with a guilt free trounce when the car is ready for it.


----------



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

Lori said:


> No word on mine yet. What kind of tires did you get? Just hang in there for the break-in period so you can reward yourself with a guilt free trounce when the car is ready for it.


Too bad, the waiting is agony. 

I got Michelin Sports on mine. I hope they're better than the mmx's I had on the last one (they came on my CLK too). I wasn't crazy about them. The Toyo T1-Ss I put on the MB were much better. But these may be pretty good, we'll see. I'm sure they won't last long, in any event!


----------



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAA I usually look forward to a break in period. I usely buy a new sport bike every year and I take it slow and learn the bike over the first 600-800 miles. Great chance to get intimate and get the everyday familiarity of the vehicle down pat. Lots of short shifting to get familiar with SMG. Sounds like fun to me. Enjoy!


----------

